# My little Izzie



## Izziebeth (Mar 26, 2018)

Exactly one month after we brought her home and on her 12 week birthday, we let our Izzie go.

She came to us just over 2 lbs. We were assured by three different vets she was healthy and would catch up. A month later she had only made it to 4.5 lbs. and had begun to look like she was starving (despite my using every thing in my power to help her). Blood tests confirmed she wasn’t absorbing nutrition and ultrasound showed something terribly wrong with her small intestines. It would take an endoscopic biopsy to diagnose her troubles, but she was getting sicker faster than we could get her in to see the specialist, and the expense was mind boggling (not to mention the stress of all this on such a tiny pup).

I am so grateful for all the laughter when she was sassy and tail-waggy and for her many hours of cuddles. I am also heartbroken and, like most of us who euthanize a pet, can’t help but wonder if I could have done more to save her.

One thing we know is we gave that pup the very best month of love and care possible. She already loved to retrieve tennis balls (once I found ones small enough) and will be missed by her best bud Kong Lambchop.

Please give your Goldies extra love today in her memory.

? Beth


----------



## Ginams (Jan 20, 2015)

I’m so sorry for your loss of Izzie. She was a lucky pup to have found her way to your family. You made a heartbreaking decision, taking on the pain of losing her, so she would no longer suffer. There is no greater thing that is dog guardians can do. Sending love to you and your family.


----------



## Gleepers (Apr 20, 2016)

She sure was a little cutie.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

I'm so sorry  I'll say a prayer for little Izzie. This breaks my heart.


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

Thank you for giving Izzie the best chance she could have. Her life was way to short but I am sure she was beautiful in that small window of time. Not sure of your purchase arrangements but some states have lemon laws on dogs. I would hope you could get something back for all your efforts and expenses you were dealt with acquiring an unhealthy pup. Hopefully that would bring some closure to the journey that was unbearable short.

Godpseed to little Izzie.

dlm ny country


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your beautiful Izzie.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss of Izzie, my heart goes out to you.

Run free precious one


----------



## NewGoldenGirl (Mar 5, 2018)

Poor sweet little thing. She was precious and made a big impact on your life in a short period of time. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry for the loss of this precious little one. I know you loved and cherished her, and I think that means everything in this life.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

So sorry for the loss of your sweet puppy.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Betsy (Jan 12, 2011)

So very, very sorry. What a little cutie. It’s natural to second guess yourself but you did the very best for Izzie. She will always be in your heart. Prayers & hugs.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Izzie*

Beth:

My heart breaks for you. I am so very sorry about your sweet little Izzie.
My Smooch and Snobear will take care of her.
I added her to the 2018 Rainbow Bridge List.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...rly-list/481538-2018-rainbow-bridge-list.html


----------

